# Kernel Building How-to?

## new2lin

Is there a kernel building how-to? One that explains each option in the kernel? Under "help"  in menuconfig some things arent explainted....

Thanks,

Dustin

----------

## AutoBot

Try this  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scandium

hehe nice answer  :Smile: 

I can remember when I wanted to know each module available in detail and disable as much as possible to make it as small and clean and fast as possible to have my high-tech linux kernel being 800% faster than the default one  :Razz: 

Ok, 800% was too much vision but it's worth the trouble and disable things you don't need etc. (makes sense, eh ?  :Smile:  )

But today, I just copy my config and look over the things in the menuconfig (something new/changed ?).

That will change since 2.5 offers some nice options and we have to wait and see what will change in the new kbuild/cml etc. as it's not finished yet...

Wow, quite much text for a simple question, eh ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## citizen428

Kernel HOWTO:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Kernel-HOWTO.html

Modules HOWTO:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Module-HOWTO/index.html

----------

